# [Sun 1st Apr 2012] Electric Boogie Town this Sunday 1st April (London)



## Loupylou (Mar 30, 2012)

This Sunday will see the Electric Elephant Cafe transform into Electric Boogie Town !
We're having a lovely BBQ with jerk sausages & chicken as well as our homemade beef & lamb burgers. (Vegan burgers also.)
Groove the day away to sounds from some of London's finest underground DJs playing soul, reggae, hip hop, funk, ska & more.
To get you in the mood there will be a bar selling farm-pressed cider from Kent, rum punch & mojitos, & beer
(please only consume alcohol bought on the premises - much appreciated).

PLUS clothes swap - children's & adults clothes - bring clothes you don't want & have fun rooting around for free clothes !
AND a skateboard painting workshop - skateboards & paint provided or bring your own board.

We look forward to seeing you there ! Join us on Facebook at Electric Boogie Town


----------

